# Initiation



## Backwoodslion (May 8, 2014)

I'm getting initiated on June tenth. I'm nervous and excited. I don't know what to think. And I want to learn so much more about what I'm doing so I can take in the ritual more and understand and respect what's happening. Do you guys think I'll just take it in. Is it a lot? Thank you


----------



## Rothgery (May 9, 2014)

Best advice I can give you, and I'm sure a lot of brothers will piggy-back, when you go - go with an open mind. Keep your ears open and pay attention and learn what you can. Everything that you will go through will not make much, if any sense to you at first. Keep in mind though, that you will be seeing this again and learning about everything at a later time.

I highly recommend not researching about the initiation, that takes away from the entire experience and you will be selling yourself short - especially looking up prior information about the ritual. 

You will hear this time and time again "As many of brothers and fellows have done before." Good luck, and have a great time!


----------



## JKC84 (May 9, 2014)

I definitely agree with the brother above this post. You do not want to ruin the experience you will find greater solitude in being patient and waiting for your day to step in the lodge as a newly made entered apprentice. And yes make sure to keep your ears open and listen to the best of your abilities and in due time it will all make sense. Safe travels and enjoy the journey! 


Jaron Coby 32nd• SR.MM Oxnard Lodge #341


----------



## Lowcarbjc (May 9, 2014)

The best advice is summed up in only two words: Enjoy it! 







Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (May 9, 2014)

My recommendation is to take it all in like others have said. However, do not be terribly concerned with remembering every little word. You don't want to get so caught up in feeling like you need to remember everything that is being said that you forget to just experience the wonder of it. Enjoy!

Oh, and do not research it prior. That will do more to confuse and/or ruin the experience for you.


----------



## Brandon Satterlee (May 9, 2014)

I just received my initiation last night. As someone who felt very similar to your question, and having just experience this, my advice would be: Enjoy it. 

I know that doesn't seem like it helps. But, everyone that's posted thus far seems to have hit the nail on the head. Have fun!


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 9, 2014)

I will enjoy it thanks guys. I won't research it anymore and just let things happen how they happen and congratulations Brandon on your initiation


----------



## jvarnell (May 9, 2014)

Listen...Listen....Listen


----------



## sjwb (May 9, 2014)

Just attended a rehearsal for our installation... My second time at Lodge and immediately things are clearer and make more sense to this very new EA! I am naturally impatient to learn everything right now so waiting and watching and listening is my lesson from Lodge 


Steve


----------



## cacarter (May 9, 2014)

Relax and enjoy! The first chance you get to see an EA degree put on after your initiation go and watch it. Things will make more sense.


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 9, 2014)

Sounds good. So after I am initiated I can go see other initiations?


----------



## sjwb (May 9, 2014)

Yes, and it is part of your learning


Steve


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 9, 2014)

Backwoodslion said:


> I'm getting initiated on June tenth. I'm nervous and excited. I don't know what to think. And I want to learn so much more about what I'm doing so I can take in the ritual more and understand and respect what's happening. Do you guys think I'll just take it in. Is it a lot? Thank you


dispel any preconceived notions you may have about the degrees of Freemasonry.

Do not read anything that may otherwise hint at the Degree. It will be different and you will be concentrating on the wrong things.

There is a reason you are prepared in a certain manner. Part of it is to get you to listen. So, do just that. Concentrate on what is being said.


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 10, 2014)

Thank you Steve I will do that. I have stopped my research and I am just going to wait. I'm so excited I'll be the first in my family that I know of to be a free mason. I'm going to start a tradition.


----------



## dfreybur (May 10, 2014)

Backwoodslion said:


> Sounds good. So after I am initiated I can go see other initiations?



In your own lodge absolutely and it is encouraged.  In other lodges it depends on the rules of your jurisdiction.  Commonly you need to go with a Master Mason to introduce you to attend first degree events in other lodges.

Almost the entire world and most of the US, business meetings are held in the first degree so you probably get to attend your own lodge's business meetings.  On the one hand the thrills of watching the bills get paid.  On the other hand extending the handshake of fellowship and slowly building long lasting friendships.  Come for the degrees, stay for the fellowship.


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 10, 2014)

Awesome thanks for all the info guys it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 14, 2014)

I have a question that hopefully someone can answer. So after my initiation will I be an entered apprentice of Madison lodge #23 of the grand lodge of California? I guess the question is if I am initiated into this lodge does that mean I'm a part of the Grand Lodge of California?


----------



## crono782 (May 14, 2014)

EDITED RESPONSE: I read your question again, hah.

Yes, you are a member of your lodge which is part (a subordinate lodge) of the GL of CA. Thus, you as a member are under the auspices of your respective GL. Think of GL as a company whereas your lodge is a department of that company. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 14, 2014)

Thank you very Much


----------



## Backwoodslion (Jun 2, 2014)

Well next Tuesday I'm being initiated. I'm getting so excited it's crazy. I just hope I can finish my degrees here in grass valley before moving to Texas in October

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## phulseapple (Jun 3, 2014)

Backwoodslion said:


> Well next Tuesday I'm being initiated. I'm getting so excited it's crazy. I just hope I can finish my degrees here in grass valley before moving to Texas in October
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Whenever I hear statements like this, it always makes me cringe.  The degrees are not a race to be won, but rather a journey to be enjoyed.  Of course it is always nice to take all 3 degrees in your home lodge, but sometimes that pesky thing called life butts in and disrupts even the best laid plans.  If you will not be able to take your third in California, another lodge should be able to do it for you as a courtesy.  This will depend on the rules in place in both your home GL and the GL of Texas.


----------



## Backwoodslion (Jun 3, 2014)

phulseapple said:


> Whenever I hear statements like this, it always makes me cringe.  The degrees are not a race to be won, but rather a journey to be enjoyed.  Of course it is always nice to take all 3 degrees in your home lodge, but sometimes that pesky thing called life butts in and disrupts even the best laid plans.  If you will not be able to take your third in California, another lodge should be able to do it for you as a courtesy.  This will depend on the rules in place in both your home GL and the GL of Texas.


Oh I don't mean to rush it at all. Yes I would love to finish them here. But I also want to learn. I know they aren't a race. It would just be nice that's all. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## phulseapple (Jun 3, 2014)

It will depend on how your lodge schedules degrees.  In the past at my lodge, we have given 6 weeks for the EA study and then 4 weeks for the FC study.  This allowed us to do 2 sets of degrees per year, 2 EA, 2 FC and 2 MM.  These were minimums and were pretty flexible.  We are moving to doing only 1 set of degrees per year so that there is more in depth understanding of the material and will be instituting a policy of the candidates submitting a paper or presentation on some aspect of the material in addition to learning the memorization.  Again, this is how we do it in my lodge.  It could be entirely different in yours.


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 11, 2014)

It don't matter how fast you hope you get it done cause once you open your chetachism book for the first time your vehicle will slow down and probably park for at least a month or 2 or 3! Good luck and remember, remembering is not  understanding. Its how much you understand what you remembered.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jun 11, 2014)

Lowcarbjc said:


> The best advice is summed up in only two words: Enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Enjoy and don't research. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jfree7997 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have been working on my EA for about 6 weeks and we dont use books its all oral.  And there are guys doing EA with me that have been doing it for about 6 months.  I will admit it is a challenge to not have it written down but for me i have been unerstanding more and according to my coach has brought up some good questions.


----------

